# Lockanruf 01742703990



## Unregistriert (29 September 2008)

Hallo, vorsicht vor dieser Nummer, die als Handynummer getarnt nur ein Lockanruf für ein Gewinnspiel o.ä. ist. Ich habe nach 9 Sekunden aufgelegt und ich schon geärgert. Das Handy klingelte einmal, daraufhin habe ich zurückgerufen. Ich nehme an, die Nummer kostet nicht mehr als üblicher Handy-Handy-Tarif, aber unnötig und nervig ist es trotzdem. Dass diesen Leuten nicht das Handwerk gelegt werden kann! Und da steht heute wieder fünf Mann hoch die Polizei in der Straße um Radfahrer einzufangen, die bei rot über eine Fußgängerampel fahren...
Grüße
adebar


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Schick doch eine Mail an Vodafone und bitte sie um Bekanntgabe des Nummerninhabers nach UKlag §13a 
UKlaG - Einzelnorm


----------



## cicojaka (29 September 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Beworben wird diese Nummer
Reg TP - Regulierungsbehrde fr Telekommunikation und Post
   0900 - 3 - 009011
   09003009011
   09003 - 009011
   09003009011


Der Sprecher der Ansage ist "Heinzi"
Wer "Heinzi" noch nicht kennt: Seit Jahren spricht der alle möglichen Gauneransagen für alle möglichen Kunden aus allen möglichen Ländern. Man nennt ihn auch "The Voice Of Heppenheim"

Bitte dringend auch Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

s.a.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...neue-gewinn-anrufe-nerven-verbraucher-080923/
Übrigens geht unter der Handynummer auch ab und zu Heinzis Anrufbeantworter dran


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, vorsicht vor dieser Nummer, die als Handynummer getarnt nur ein Lockanruf für ein Gewinnspiel o.ä. ist. Ich habe nach 9 Sekunden aufgelegt und ich schon geärgert. Das Handy klingelte einmal, daraufhin habe ich zurückgerufen. Ich nehme an, die Nummer kostet nicht mehr als üblicher Handy-Handy-Tarif, aber unnötig und nervig ist es trotzdem. Dass diesen Leuten nicht das Handwerk gelegt werden kann! Und da steht heute wieder fünf Mann hoch die Polizei in der Straße um Radfahrer einzufangen, die bei rot über eine Fußgängerampel fahren...
> Grüße
> adebar



Der Anruf kostet 1,99€ aus dem deutschen Festnetz.
Vom Handy aus dürfte es teurer sein.

Ich rufe solche Nummern grundsätzlich nicht zurück.
Wer wirklich was von mir will, der lässt auch länger klingeln. Alle anderen dürfen mich mal gerne haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Einen ähnlichen Anruf habe ich auch gestern erhalten!

Bei mir war es jedoch die Handy Nummer 0174-2704073 - aber das gleich Schema!

Einmal Klingeln, dann aufgelegt! Ich hab zurück gerufen - und am anderen Ende kam eine Bandansage (männliche Stimme)! "Sie haben einen Renault Twingo oder 10.000 Euro Geldpreis gewonnen. Jetzt nur noch schnell das Call-Center anrufen und ein paar Fragen beantworten!"

Die Rufnummer vom Call-Center lautete: 0900-3009011

Ich habe das natürlich nicht angerufen, sondern den Vorfall sofort der Bundesnetzagentur.de gemeldet!

Man hat sich gefreut, diese Rufnummer was dort noch nicht bekannt!

Gruß
Marc S.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, vorsicht vor dieser Nummer, die als Handynummer getarnt nur ein Lockanruf für ein Gewinnspiel o.ä. ist. Ich habe nach 9 Sekunden aufgelegt und ich schon geärgert. Das Handy klingelte einmal, daraufhin habe ich zurückgerufen. Ich nehme an, die Nummer kostet nicht mehr als üblicher Handy-Handy-Tarif, aber unnötig und nervig ist es trotzdem. Dass diesen Leuten nicht das Handwerk gelegt werden kann! Und da steht heute wieder fünf Mann hoch die Polizei in der Straße um Radfahrer einzufangen, die bei rot über eine Fußgängerampel fahren...
> Grüße
> adebar



015775610430 ...mit dieser Nummer dasselbe Spielchen!! Gruß, Susanne


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Auch die Nummer 0177-9731742 gehört zu diesem "Heinzi"


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

01745374788      0174-5374788      

"gewonnen" habe ich einen Renault Twingo oder 10.000 Euro in bar 
unter der  Rufnummer:

0900-3009011

Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

dito

Anrufer: 0157/75610420

Rückruf an 0900/3009011 Twingo oder 10.000,- in bar

Ebenfalls Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur gemacht.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

bekam auch den lockanruf...
wo kann man denn bei der bundesnetzagentur beschwerde einreichen?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

rufnummernmissbrauch<at>bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 01745374788      0174-5374788
> 
> "gewonnen" habe ich einen Renault Twingo oder 10.000 Euro in bar
> unter der  Rufnummer:
> ...



habe heute auch so einen anruf aber von der rufnummer015775610427 bekommen weiß aber nicht wie man das melden muss möchte meine adresse und so nicht weiter geben und das muss man dort machen wie ich gesehen habe kannst du mir da weiter helfen


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist eine Behörde.
Die wissen, was Datenschutz ist.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/251866-post353.html


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*Lockanruf 01606761715*

Ebenfalls ein Lockanruf von 

Anrufer 01606761715

Rückruf an: 0900 3009011

Viele Grüße

Mati


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2008)

*Achja, Meldung an BNA ist ebenfalls raus *

Grüße, Mati


----------



## Wattestäbchen (1 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist eine Behörde.
> Die wissen, was Datenschutz ist.


 und die Bundesnetzagentur weiß auch, was zu tun ist - wenn sie erfährt, was passiert ist.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/251866-post353.html



> Erlangt die Bundesnetzagentur von derartigen Sachverhalten, z.B. in Form von schriftlichen Beschwerden oder eigenen Ermittlungen, Kenntnis, mahnt sie den Letztverantwortlichen ab oder ergreift unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen Maßnahmen gegenüber Letztverantwortlichen und Netzbetreibern, in deren Netzen die entsprechende Rufnummern geschaltet sind.


http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni.../Ma_nahmen_gegen_Rufnummernmissbrauc_1ch.html


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Bei mir war heute auch die Rufnummer 015775610421 auf dem Display... das erste mal, dass ich so etwas bekommen habe. 

Ich habe die Meldung über Rufnummernspam gerade an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt.


----------



## Gewinner (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Ich habe auch einen Twingo gewonnen!! Juhuuuu...
Hier die Nummer
015775610468
01577 5610468
damit das auch alle finden die nach der Nummer googeln
hab mir sowas schon gedacht


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Habe heute unter 015772462799 den gleichen Twingo-Anruf bekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hab auch heute morgen um halb 6 einen Anruf von 

015775610430
0157 75610430 
0157-75610430

bekommen - mein Handy war aus. Keiner meiner Freunde kannte die Nummer und einmal danach gegoogelt hat mich hier her geführt. Ich habe diese Nummer nicht angerufen, da ich in einem Beitrag vorher schon gelesen habe, dass es eine Locknummer ist. 

Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo auch ich hatte heute morgen einen Anruf in Abwesenheit mit folgender Rufnummer 015775610468. Hab da angerufen und eine männliche Stimme hat mir ebenfalls gesagt, dass ich einen Renault Twingo oder 10000Euro Geld gewonnen hätte. Hab dann direkt nach der Nummer gegooglt und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.

Wollte mal fragen, ob hier jemand weiß, was das Gespräch mit dem Tonband also mit der Rufnummer 015775610468 kostet?????


Lg
Ali


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Kostet normalen Handy-Tarif.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo ich hatte heute einen Anruf von 0177-9731734

Ebenfalls Tonband und Twingo oder Geld gewonnen.....
Call-Center hab ich nicht angerufen, nur "Tonband" an der o.g Nr. Hoff es wird nicht teuer...
LG an alle
Linda


----------



## Wattestäbchen (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Eine Beschwerde ist für jede einzelne Nummer sinnvoll, möglichst auch mit der beworbenen 0900 - und jedenfalls mit Namen & Anschrift an die zuständige Behörde unter

rufnummernmissbrauch[@]bnetza.de

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Das scheint gerade Methode zu haben. Ich habe ein älteres Prepaid-Handy, das ich nur noch zum Empfang meiner Kontoauszüge nutze.

Gestern (4.10.2008 ) hab ich (zum Glück) einen Anruf von 015775610468 verpasst. Danke an dieses Forum, dass auch andere hier diese Nummer gepostet haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2008)

*Lockanruf 0152-24921513*

Ich habe gestern (5.Okt 17:29) auch ein Anruf(015224921513) bekommen, aber auch nur einmal bimmeln lassen darauf hin habe ich dann von meiner Vodafone Flat zurück gerufen

Die männliche Tonbandstimme am Telefon meinte hätte ein Renault Twingo oder 10.000€ in Bar gewonnen

Dann kam folgende Call Center Nr

0900-3009011

Darauf hin rief ich da vom Festnetzanschluß an (Das Gespräch dauerte 16Min)

Es ging eine Frau mit bayerischen Akzent dran.

Gleiche Prozedur wie bei anderen mit alles in die länge gezogen, paar Fragen gestellt wg Gewinne usw.

Darauf hin bekam ich mein Gewinncode

Nun soll ich auf einen weißen Blatt Papier mein Gewinncode+Name und Ort schreiben

1 Din AA Briefumschlag mit 1,10€ bei legen

Und salles an folgende Adresse schicken

Azzurro Marketing
Casella Postale
Frau G.R. 
Via Arsenale 25/M/N
I-10121 Torino

Ich würde dann in ein paar Wochen Post erhalten mit allen weiteren Infos. Weil ich ja einer von 1000 Gewinnern wär.

Was kann ich nun da gegen tun bzw. wie da gegen Angehen bringt es was zur Verbraucherzeentrale,Polizei,Anwalt zu gehen?

Weil eigentlich könnte man ja den Gewinn übers Gericht erklagen oder??


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Man darf vermuten, dass es ein Rechnungslegungsverbot geben wird (es sei denn, die Bundesnetzagentur will sich mal wieder lächerlich machen). Dann darf die 0900-Gebühr nicht in Rechnung gestellt werden. Du müsstest halt auch eine Meldung machen bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Das steht hier aber so oft schon erklärt, dass nicht mal mehr die alten Hasen noch Lust haben, es dauernd zu wiederholen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

ich bekam heut denselben anruf allerdings von der nummer 01737585323
und sollte in diesem callcenter anrufen was ich allerdings nicht tat


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Mensch Leute, wir können hier nicht viel dagegen tun, das müsst ihr selbst tun: Mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Euren Daten und einer Beschreibung des Vorfalles. Außerdem Anfrage an die Mobilfunkfirma (0173 vermutlich vodafone): Die sollen Euch bitte nach §13a UKlaG mitteilen, wem die Handynummer gehört (bei dieser Anfrage aber bedenken, dass dann Eure Anfrage an den Inhaber der Nummer weitergegeben wird. Wenn einem das nicht gefällt, kann man es lassen (schlechte Lösung) oder entsprechend vorgehen :stumm: (bessere Lösung).

Nichts tun = schlecht


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Habe heute Anruf von der Nummer 01737585323 erhalten und auf dieser Seite Warnung über diese Nummer gefunden. Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Vielen dank hier mal an alle, durch euch bin ich nich drauf reingefallen, ich werd ab jetz jeden nummer die ich nich kenne erstma googeln ^^


----------



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich werd ab jetz jeden nummer die ich nich kenne erstma googeln ^^


tu das, aber seit trotzdem wachsam, es kommen ständig neue Nummern dazu, 
die noch nicht bekannt sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Ich glaube wir sind zu langsam, aber hier die Twingo Gewinnspiel Nummer die mich eben angerufen hat:
0174/2706843
0174 2706843
01742706843
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

auch bei mir:

Anrufer: 0173/4746154
Rückruf an 0900/3009011 Twingo oder 10.000,- in bar

Wer möchte diese melden?!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Melden muss jeder selber.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-36.html#post251866


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Dasselbe Spielchen bei mir heute nacht um 2 Uhr 16.
Hab nach Twingo schon aufgelegt.  

Die Nummer war: 
0174/2711168
01742711168
0174 2711168


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Ich habe einen solchen Anruf auch diese Woche erhalten. 
Selbes Spiel...Handy-nr. zurückgerufen "sie haben 10,000 € gewonnen, rufen sie unser Call-Center an um ihre Adresse mitzuteilen."

Bei mir kam der Anruf von der Nummer 0152-24921513.

Ich hatte keine Ahnung von Bundesnetzagentur oder UKlage, bin einfach schnurstracks nach der Arbeit zur Polizei und habe Anzeige wg. versuchten Betruges gestellt. 

Laut Polizei wird meine Meldung an eine Kripo Abteilung spezialisiert auf dieses Zeug weitergeleitet und ich habe angegeben, dass ich über das Ermittlungsergebnis (Einstellung o. Anklage oder whatever) schriftlich informiert werde. 

Ich würde jedem raten einfach zur Polizei zu marschieren. Die werden das schon an die richtigen Stellen weiterleiten und das ist glaube ich der einzige weg diesem [.......] das Handwerk zu legen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich bekam heut denselben anruf allerdings von der nummer 01737585323



Ich grad eben auch.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2008)

*Lockanruf*

hallöchen zusammen

also wenn Tagsüber das Handy klingelt ist ja voll ok, aber der anruf früh um 04 uhr 46 von der nummer 0160 67 61 715 ist ja wohl die besonderste frechheit die es gibt. Noch dazu wurde meine handynummer erst vor 4 tagen freigeschaltet!!

Anzeige wegen Betrugs ist Raus und noch eine wegen Ruhestörung zu Nachtschlafender Zeiten. *gg*


----------



## Wattestäbchen (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Es ist umstritten, ob eine Strafanzeige wegen Betrug irgendeinen Sinn macht. Wenn man damit argumentiert, dass es den Gewinn nicht gibt, wird das scheitern. Denn im Zweifelsfall wird es einen Gewinner geben. Es ist ja bei den Ansagen so, dass nicht gesagt wird, *wann* es den Gewinn gibt, der - so die Ansage - eben auch "ein Geldgewinn in Höhe von *bis zu 10.000 Euro* sein kann.

Eine Argumentation, wie man *doch* in Richtung "Betrug" gehen kann, steht hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ewonnen-ab-november-2007-a-40.html#post253229

Ansonsten ist das eine zivilrechtliche Sache und die Bundesnetzagentur ist der richtige Ansprechpartner. Dorthin müssen die Meldungen kommen, nicht (nur) in irgendwelche Foren. Zwar hält niemand die Bundesnetzagentur davon ab, hier zu lesen, aber die Behörde hat dann noch nicht "Kenntnis" von dem Vorfall.

Also: Meldung an rufnummernmissbrauch[@]bnetza.de unter Angabe des Sachverhaltes, Ihres Namens und Ihrer Anschrift.

Wird dann ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt, braucht keiner die Gebühren zahlen. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Habe auch den Anruf von 015775610421 erhalten.
Sollte dann 09003009011 anrufen um noch einige Angaben zu machen, damit ich den Twingo oder 10.000 € erhalte.
Habe auch eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Lockanruf von 
+49 173 7585323
bekommen

Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Gibt es eine Seite. Am besten im normale txt-Datei Format, die alle diese nummern mal aufschlüsselt?

Ich würde mir gerne in meinem Tel im Wapbrowser öffnen und durchsuchen können, damit ich als Handyrückrufsehrangewiesener nicht ständig für sowas sinnlos bezahlen muss. Wenn auch normaltarif. Aber Rückrufen ist leider immer nötig bei mir.

Und wap habe ich kostenlos bist 250MB. So groß ist sicher nicht die liste


----------



## RRRRRR (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo,

ich habe diese Nacht um 2:33 Uhr auch so einen Lockanruf bekommen. Dies ist schon der zweite von dieser Nummer. Ich selbst habe diese Anrufe erst seitdem ich meine Mobilnummer bei gmx.de registriert habe. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Nummer von dort aus weitergeleitet wurde. Ich habe meine Nummer seit 2003 und sie vorher noch nie bei einer Internetregistrierung angegeben. 
Wie ist es bei Euch? Habt Ihr auch alle bei gmx eine Emailadresse oder ist meine Vermútung falsch?
LG, René


----------



## Lonestar (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Auch die Nummer 015775610428
ist von diesem Lockanruf
gipfel der dreistigkeit ruft nachts um 1 an denkste könnt ja wichtig sein.....


----------



## Lonestar (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hm habe meine nummer auch seit ca 2003 is ein Tchibo handy
Habe in verschiedenen Internett shops mich registriert aber eigentlich nix unnatürliches 
Thomann , Connrad , JAck wolfskin outdoor shop , so standart shops die alle ein sicherheitszertifiat haben und laut AGB "auf ihre Mutter schwören" die Angaben nicht weiter zu geben .Auf jeden fall wenn ich so einen Typen ma per zufall kennelerne dan hat er ein Problem .......


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01577 5610466*

Hallo zusammen danke für die Auskünfte hier,

Habe natürlich auch einen Twingo oder 10000 EUR in bar gewonnen,
nach meinem Rückruf zur Rufnummer 01577 5610466
                                                 01577-5610466
                                                  015775610466
und der Tollen Bandansage die Nummer erstmal gegoogelt.
Bin dann auf diese Seite gestossen und habe mich natürlich auch bei der Bundenetzargentur gemeldet.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990 + 01745374788*

Bei mir hat´s heute von der 01745374788 auf meinem Handy geklingelt.

Renault Twingo oder 10.000,00 in Bar soll ich gewonnen haben, Gewinnzusage. Wenn man die Zeit und ne Rechtschutzversicherung hätte, müßte man die auf Erfüllung verklagen. Können die das dann nicht erfüllen wegen Auslandssitz oder, achja einer urplötzlichen Insolvenz, dann halt Titel für 30 Jahre holen per Vollstreckung  Die müßte man damit wirklich bombadieren.

Never use anybody´s Number´s


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

hallo, habe heute auch einen dieser anrufe bekommen. habe ihn auch gleich an den bundesnetzagentur weitergeleitet. 

bei mir war es allerdings die nummer 015775610423

hab die nummer von der stimme noch mitgeschrieben. es war die selbe wie bei den meisten: 09003009011  

danach habe ich gleich aufgelegt. 
galten die 1,99 euro für die 01577... oder für die 0900... ? 

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Ich hab heute auch von 01742703990 einen anruf bekommen und die nummer erst bei google eingegeben und diesen forumeintrag gefunden!
Danke! jetzt weiss ich bescheid!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Warum werden die 0900er nicht schneller gesperrt? Das läuft doch jetzt auch schon wieder eine Weile. 
Was sagt die Bundesnetzagentur denn dazu? Alles im grünen Bereich?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Bei mir war es die Nummer 0173 4746154. 
Um 21:20 bekam ich den Anruf, den ich nicht abnahm. Heute rief ich zurück. 

Twingo oder 10000 € 
Ich solle anrufen an 0900 301 00 07 für 1,99€/min

Habe mich an die Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur gewendet. 

Dieses Forum hat mir sehr geholfen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo Leute!

Meine Nr. war 01737585323 gleiches Spiel!

Beschwerde ist raus!

Auch von mir Danke fürs Forum!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Habe einen Anruf von 015775610421 Samstag-Nacht um 4.39 Uhr !!!!!!!! bekommen. Schon echt dreist. Aber hab geschlafen und bin nicht ran gegangen . Habe eine Nachricht am Sonntag geschickt: Wer bist du? ... Hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht ewig viel Geld für diese SMS zahlen muss!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo,

habe Heute um 19:22h einen Anruf auf meinem Handy gehabt. Bevor ich dran gehen konnte (noch nicht einmal zweimal geklingelt) wurde aufgelegt!
 Im Display stand folgende Nummer:
+491606761715
01606761715
0160-6761715
0160 6761715
0160 676 17 15 (für Google)

Da mir diese Nummer gänzlich unbekannt war, habe ich erstmal die Invers-Such beim Ö versucht und danach Google!

Und siehe da ich bin hier gelandet!

Finde es richtig das sowas gepostet wird!

Habe mir dann den entgangenen Anruf vorgenommen und einfach zurück gerufen!
Und man glaubt es kaum, ich bin auch ein Gewinner (wäre das erste mal) und soll schnell die 09003009011 anrufen!

Über die RegTP habe ich folgende Zugehörigkeit der 0900 Nummer herausgefunden:

0900 - 3 - 009011  	

Diensteanbieter:

Corso Palermo 123
10157 Turin

ITALIEN

(Hinter dieser Adresse soll angeblich eine Fa. TELEWIN stecken die bereits schon einmal von der BNetzA abgemahnt wurde)

Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer:
Wed Feb 6 07:50:18 UTC+0100 2008 

Über folgenden Link habe ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur eine PDF Vorlage ausgefüllt und diese per mail an [email protected] gesendet.

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/12083.pdf

Hoffe das noch mehr bereits "geschädigte" ebenfalls Meldung machen, denn wer mit Reklamationen "überflutet" wird muss reagieren!
Also immer frei Melden!
Je mehr desto besser!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe einen Anruf von 015775610421 Samstag-Nacht um 4.39 Uhr !!!!!!!! bekommen. Schon echt dreist. Aber hab geschlafen und bin nicht ran gegangen . Habe eine Nachricht am Sonntag geschickt: Wer bist du? ... Hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht ewig viel Geld für diese SMS zahlen muss!!!!





Hallo bei mir war es haar genau das selbe!!! hab auch die gleiche sms zurück geschrieben.
Ich bin total geschockt! Weil ich wissen wollte wer mich da angerufen hat hab ich die Nummer bei Google eingegeben und erfahre das...
Ich frage mich wie Skrupel- und Gewissenlos manche Leute sein können.


----------



## _ib_ (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo...

Hatte gestern um 23:40h einen Anruf von 015775610466 in Abwesenheit. Ich rief zurück und hörte die Nachricht „Wir haben auf Ihren  Anruf gewartet. Sie haben 10.000€ gewonnen oder einen Renault Twingo, bitte notieren Sie sich die Nummer unseres Call Centers…“ darauf hin habe ich aufgelegt.

Das mit GMX kommt mir bekannt vor, meine Nummer habe ich auch dort eingetragen. Solch eine verars***.  Können wir gemeinsam vielleicht dagegen angehen oder haben die wieder irgendwelche Lücken im Rechtssystem gefunden damit die sowas abziehen können?

Danke Google und Eurer Site 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo!
Hatte heute morgen um 7.30Uhr auh ein anruf von 015775610423.
Hab zum glück da nicht angerufen ,da ich aber neugierieg bin hab ich die nummer mal gegoogetl und fand die telefonnummer gleich hier bei euch.
Super Danke !
hab wenigstens Geld gespart!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



_ib_ schrieb:


> oder haben die wieder irgendwelche Lücken im Rechtssystem gefunden


Das Rechtssystem heißt TKG und das sind keine Lücken, die man suchen müsste, sondern ganze Scheunentore. Und die Behörde, *die man via Mail an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de mit Namen&Anschrift immer von solchen Vorfällen in Kenntnis setzen sollte* versucht standhaft, diese Scheunentore zu schließen. Wenn dann wieder so ein Lastwagen aus dem Graubereich daherrast, stehen sie da, die Ritter mit den Wattestäbchen und kämpfen heldenhaft.
Sie verdienen höchsten Respekt und wahrscheinlich ein hohes Beamtengehalt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern eine Doku über Handy-Viren im TV gesehen die das Handy unbemerkt vom Besitzer durchgängig teure ANrufe haben machen lassen.

Kann sowas beim Rückrufen dieser Nummer (015224921513) auf mein Handy übertragen werden?

Gruß
Malte


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

01745374788....nachts um 1:00.....nur gut das ich Eure Einträge gefunden habe...wie kommen diese [........] an meine Nummer??? hatte Telefon glücklicher Weise aus...aber wollte schon zurückrufen....dank Euch...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Zwischendurch mal wieder eine Bitte: So etwas hier zu melden, warnt evtl. andere. Das ist schön. Es ist aber auch *dringend angeraten, die Umstände solcher Vorfälle an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de zu schicken*. Bitte mit Namen, Anschrift und einer Beschreibung des Vorfalles (welche Nummer hat gepingt/angerufen, falls bekannt: welche 0900 beworben, Datum, Uhrzeit,...)

Das dauert kaum länger, als hier ein "ich auch, ich auch" zu posten.

Wenn ihr schon "ich auch" posten müsst, dann bitte mit einem Hinweis darauf, ob ihr das *auch* der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet habt (das ist die Behörde, die *nach Kenntnis* solche Nummern sperren kann und ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängen kann).

Also bitte:
1. Erst an die Bundesnetzagentur melden
2. Dann hier posten
3. Evtl. Mitteilungen der BnetzA hier posten (mit Bezug zur Nummer oder zu Eurem Beitrag)

Danke.

PS: Handyvirenübertragung über Rückruf an eine normale Nummer? Nee, das gibt's nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

habe gestern auch einen anruf von eine der obenbesagten nummern erhalten (01742706843)...allerdings nahcts um halb 2, bin aber nicht drangegangen...sehr komisch dass das auch nahcts kommt, oder is das normal?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

wie teuer kann es werden wenn man auf solch eine nummer antwortet und was kann das noch für folgenhaben. was sollte man machen, wenn man geantwortet hat? bin ziemlich geshcockt...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

mich hats gestern mit der nummer erwischt: 01606761715

war net da, wo der anruf kam. hab zurück gerufen. bei "sie haben gewonnen" sofort wieder aufgelegt.

achja. gemeldet ist auch schon.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

hallo,

wie gut, dass es dieses forum gibt.
hatte gerade nen anruf in abwesenheit von (bereits auf seite 5(?) schon jemand) 015775610428.
hab gegooglelt weil ich die nr. nicht kannte - sieh da: ich rufe natürlich nicht zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2008)

*01742711168*

Ich wurde auch von dieser Nummer angegriffen 01742711168. Woher haben die unsere Nummern?


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*Aw: 01742711168*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Woher haben die unsere Nummern?


Es wird nicht gezielt angerufen ( das wäre viel zu langsam und "uneffizient" )
 sondern ganze Nummernblöcke von Wählautomaten


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hatte heute am 31.10.2008 um 12:58 Uhr einen Anruf von 01606761715. Die Nummer ist lt. diesem Forum bereits am 4. Oktober gemeldet worden. Scheint nicht so einfach zu sein, gegen solche Nummern Sanktionen oder Sperrungen durchzusetzen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Scheint nicht so einfach zu sein, gegen solche Nummern Sanktionen oder Sperrungen durchzusetzen ...



Erst braucht es den Willen derer, die Sanktionen verhängen könnten. Wattestäbchenfaktor ist da hoch.
Sag mal, hab ich da nicht was gehört von neuer Verbraucherministerin?
Schreib der guten Frau mal, was sie davon hält, dass Abzocke an allen Fronten in Deutschland *absichtlich* leicht gemacht wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

hi,ich hab vor einer viertel Stunde einen Anruf bekommen von der Nummer 0174/5374788.
Da hies es, das ich ausgewählter Gewinner eines Renault Twingo wäre. Habe gleich wieder aufgelegt.

ACHTUNG!!! ACHTUNG!!! ACHTUNG!!! ACHTUNG!!! ACHTUNG!!!

RIESIGE ABZOCKANRUFMETHODE


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo,

hatte gestern abend diesen Anruf auf meinem Handy - die 015775610423. Hab gerade zurückgerufen. ohne daran zu denken, dass es ein Lockanruf sein könnte, da ich einen Rückruf erwarte. Zum Glück ist die Nummer schon gesperrt!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dasselbe Spielchen bei mir heute nacht um 2 Uhr 16.
> Hab nach Twingo schon aufgelegt.
> 
> Die Nummer war:
> ...




Cool, wurden ja von der selben Nummer angerufen. 

Aber woher zum Teufel hat so ne Ansage meine Nummer? Ist das sowas wie ein Nummer Generator der nach Zufallsprinzip irgendwelche nummern wählt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ist das sowas wie ein Nummer Generator der nach Zufallsprinzip irgendwelche nummern wählt?


Manche meinen, dass es so wäre - aber dann müsste ich doch auch solche Anrufe bekommen... Möglicherweise ist es eine "Mischung" aus Zufall und Datenbanken.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe einen Anruf von 015775610421 Samstag-Nacht um 4.39 Uhr !!!!!!!! bekommen. Schon echt dreist. Aber hab geschlafen und bin nicht ran gegangen . Habe eine Nachricht am Sonntag geschickt: Wer bist du? ... Hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht ewig viel Geld für diese SMS zahlen muss!!!!





mich hat die nr: 015775610421 so eben angerufen. ist da was passiert?


----------



## Wattestäbchen (4 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und man glaubt es kaum, ich bin auch ein Gewinner (wäre das erste mal) und soll schnell die 09003009011 anrufen!
> 
> Über die RegTP habe ich folgende Zugehörigkeit der 0900 Nummer herausgefunden:
> 
> ...



Guten Abend,

vielleicht ist es von Interesse, dass die Bundesnetzagentur die folgenden Nummern gesperrt und auch ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängt hat:

09003009011
         ab30.09.2008

09003007701
         ab 10.10.2008


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo!

Wurde auch gerade von +4915775610428 (015775610428 ) angerufen. Vielen Dank für Eure Infos, dass es sich wohl um Erschleichung von Informationen handelt!

Tschüss


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

An unsere Freunde von der Bundesnetzagentur, hier und anderswo


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990 + 01745374788*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir hat´s heute von der 01745374788 auf meinem Handy geklingelt.
> 
> Renault Twingo oder 10.000,00 in Bar soll ich gewonnen haben, Gewinnzusage. Wenn man die Zeit und ne Rechtschutzversicherung hätte, müßte man die auf Erfüllung verklagen. Können die das dann nicht erfüllen wegen Auslandssitz oder, achja einer urplötzlichen Insolvenz, dann halt Titel für 30 Jahre holen per Vollstreckung  Die müßte man damit wirklich bombadieren.
> 
> Never use anybody´s Number´s



Tja habe gestern auch so einen Anruf mit der gleichen Nummer bekommen, es klingelte nur 2 mal, schon klar warum, damit man zurück ruft :O. Ich habe auf jeden Fall nicht zurück gerufen, habe die Nummer im Internet suchen lassen, und siehe da, ich bin fündig geworden hihi. bin zu diesem Forum gekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

das selbe spiel unter 0152 035 70 358
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hatte heute einen Anruf 8:24 Uhr von 0160 / 6761715, habe vom Festnetz versucht da anzurufen, da kommt dan " Teilnehmer vorüber gehend nicht erreichbar", auch komisch....


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Ich habe heute morgen um 08:18 Uhr einen Anruf mit der Nummer 

01737585323 

bekommen. Das pikante dabei war: der Anruf erfolgte auf meinem Firmenhandy und unser Unternehmen hat nur ganz bestimmte Vorwahlen, die ich gleich über das Intranet identifizieren kann. Eine so genannte "private" Nummer ist für mich daher ungewöhnlich und habe gleich danach gegoogelt. 

Und prompt kam heraus: diese Nummer wurde in diesem Forum zur Warnung bereits mehrfach gepostet!

Danke an dieses Forum, das mich veranlasst hat, nicht zurückzurufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo!Habe auch ein Lockanruf bekommen 015157830249!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Ebenso von der Nummer 01734746154 

Auch gemeldet


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Bei mir war`s die Nummer 01742706843

Schon gemeldet


DANKE!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Gestern ein Lockanruf von Nr. +4915203570197

Bundesnetzagentur hab ich die Nummer gerade gemeldet.


----------



## wolfgang61 (23 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Moin,
vorgestern klingelte das Handy meines Sohnes genau 1x, danach war nur die Rufnummer 01737585323 im Display zu sehen.

Mein Sohn hat die Nummer zurückgerufen (obwohl ich ihn schon immer vor solchem Handeln gewarnt habe). 

Es kam eine Ansage: "Die gewählte Nummer ist nicht bekannt"

Fragen: 
Muss ich (der die Rechnung zahlt) Angst vor einer Abzocke haben?
Für den Fall, dass das alles illegal ist: wo und wie kann ich die Nummer melden?

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ebenso von der Nummer 01734746154
> 
> Auch gemeldet



Diese Nummer hat mich gestern auch angerufen, habe allerdings zurückgerufen weil ich dachte es wäre mein Bekannter mit seiner neuen Nummer. Da kam auch die Meldung dass die Nummer nicht vergeben sei.

Heute klingelt wieder mein Handy mit Unterdrückter Nummer, ich dumme Nuss melde mich natürlich mit meinen Namen. *motz*

Muss ich irgendetwas tun oder mit irgendwas rechnen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

So eben hat mein Handy genau 1x geklingelt diese Nummer war zu sehen 015157830249 nichts wissend habe ich zurück gerufen, sofot kam ein Anrufbeantworter oder sowas dran "schön das wir sie doch noch erreichen konnten" dies hat ca. 3 sec. gedauert, hab sofot aufgelegt.
kann es jetzt irgendwelche negative folgen für mich geben???

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe schon mal


----------



## Lilliana (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Bei mir wars´die 01734746154
Da es nach D2 klingt und ich ne flat hab, dacht ich rufste mal zurück....

Nummer nicht vergeben....

Ist es möglich, dass da jetz irgendwelche kosten auf mich zu kommen??

LG
Lilliana


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*



Lilliana schrieb:


> Bei mir wars´die 01734746154
> Da es nach D2 klingt und ich ne flat hab, dacht ich rufste mal zurück....
> 
> Nummer nicht vergeben....
> ...



Bei mir das gleiche heute morgen um 9:51 Uhr, beim rückruf ,Nummer nicht vergeben, wie ist sowas möglich ?, hat mann durch den rückruf etwas bestätigt ?
gruss Marko


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Hallo!
Habe auch gerade einen Lockanruf bekommen 015157830249! Und das aufs Firmenhandy!!

Das ist schon eine ziemliche Frechheit...

"schön das wir sie doch noch erreichen konnten" und sofort aufgelegt...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

ich hatte das eben auch...mit der 0151....ich finde das ne totale [ edit] ..ich will nicht wissen, was jetzt für kosten auf mich zu kommen...Sowas ist echt zum [ edit] ... Sowas sollte man verbieten.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf 01742703990*

Habe auch eine Anruf von 015157830249 bekommen...
Angeblich, dass meine Nummer per Zufall ausgewählt wurde und ich ein Auto gewonnen hätte und sie noch einige Angaben von mir bräuchten und dann die 0900 er Nummer, wo ich zurückrufen sollte. Natürlich hab ich da NICHT angerufen und gegoogelt. Hab die Nummer hier auch gefunden. Habe Prepaid und Gott sei Dank, waren die Telefoneinheiten bei der Handynummer nur ganz normal 10 Cent/Minute.(wie beim Handy üblich). Wenn man was gewinnt, würden die sich eh nochmal melden..


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Lockanruf*

jap, bei mir heut morgen exakt das gleiche mit der nummer 015207657386 !!


----------

